

Yahoo Terminates News Chief After Gaffe - 001sky
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journalism/2012/08/29/Shock-ABC-News-Romneys-Party-As-Black-People-Die

======
gregorymichael
So, can we please agree to never link to breitbart.com. The amount of hate and
manufactured dissent on that site is overwhelming.

~~~
001sky
Multiple downvotes (?wtf?). Sorry, I flagged this. Your comment is not really
in line with HN posting guidelines. I repsonded in a fair manner first time
around.

------
001sky
This was posted just for the News. Nobody else had this story up on the wires,
I looked around. And it seemed pretty relevant just on the decisionmaking &
timeframe. You have a new CEO at Yahoo, and she extircated herself from the
situation pretty quickly.

Reuters: [http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/08/29/us-usa-campaign-
yah...](http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/08/29/us-usa-campaign-yahoo-
idUKBRE87S1F320120829)

Wash post: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/yahoo-fires-
washingto...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/yahoo-fires-washington-
bureau-chief-for-hot-mic-comment-on-romney-
hurricane/2012/08/29/81453474-f20b-11e1-b74c-84ed55e0300b_story.html)

